# GBB Sexing



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Can i get your opinion on the sex of my GBB please guys, not sure if its a little too early to tell...but here are the photos.



















I have a feeling its male...but not 100% sure.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

This it what you should see on a female .

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/files/4/3/6/6/6/IMG_3158_thumb.jpg


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

i go with female


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

aint a pro at determining T sex atall but i'd go male tbh, unles the spermethicae is dried and sorta curled up cos i cant really see anything ther....


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Its looking very much like a male, but it does look dry.
Pour some water onto the area and leave it for a few mins. Pick up the exuvia and wrap the epigastric furrow over a finger tip with the inside of the exuvia facing you. If you get this right the spermathecae will pop up and you'll get a better view for sexing.
Try another pic if you're still in doubt.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Its looking very much like a male, but it does look dry.
> Pour some water onto the area and leave it for a few mins. Pick up the exuvia and wrap the epigastric furrow over a finger tip with the inside of the exuvia facing you. If you get this right the spermathecae will pop up and you'll get a better view for sexing.
> Try another pic if you're still in doubt.


Ill give that a go when i get a chance. I got it out just after he moulted and had a look and i am also thinking male. But wanted to double check.
Ill have a go at the water thing you said.

Cheers


----------

